# names?



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

as you may know, I got a new betta yesterday (in my avatar), but I don't know what to name him! I was thinking maybe Casey or Casper but if anyone had any other ideas that would be great! thanks! :-D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww I like Casey! That's a pretty name 
I'm trying to decide on one myself DX


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hahaha, thanks!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Both of those are cute names. 
I like casper the most, but that's probably because I named one of my ghost shrimp casper. Haha....^_^

How about Hoshi...it means star. 
Or Lemon?


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

he looks like a Carter to me 
but im _weird _:crazy: with names.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hmmm, I like that! what do you think of Leslie? too girly? how about Lonny? weird name, i know, found it on babynames.com lol!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

lony is ok but that makes me think of Lokey


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah, I like Carter better I think... I'm still deciding


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I think Carter's the best so far.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i agreeeee


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

what about Eron? Oliver? Chester? Connelly? not that I don't like carter, just ideas. maybe i'll start a poll...


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

how about Aaron,Jake or Clookie?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Coke, Happy, Hi-C, Tang, Bubbles, Cloud, Snow, Finn, Maybeck...Just some radom stuff.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

GAHHH!! NOW I CAN'T DECIDE!! :frustrated: I think i will start a poll now...


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Cassidy, Cash, Cricket, Crikey (lol), Cameron, Cache, Columbo, Czar .... hehe


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hmmm, i'm not sure how to make a poll, never mind!


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

How about Star?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

ooh, star is a nice name!


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Amos ? Since he is Mr. Cellophane in "Chicago".


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

what???


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

;-) Here watch this...the song from the movie version of the musical...


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

oooohhhhh! it's a movie!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i still like carter.


----------



## percygrover (Oct 6, 2010)

mine is named triton


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

what about Cody or Colby?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

or shiloh?


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i think that that would be alittle weird because in the book Shiloh is a dog.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

oh, yeah. I didn't think of the book... how about Lex?


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

He's beautiful! I don't know why, but the name Carter keeps sticking in my mind when I look at the pic of him (or Bob, cuz a fish named Bob makes me laugh).:lol:


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i with carter but i kind of like casey.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

the name Carter is growing on me, I like it a lot, but i am really bad at naming pets and I can't decide!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

its alright it took me the LONGEST time to name Fisheee

(i know what your thinking, but it fits him)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

it does 
it is just how he acts 
he is a Fisheee


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hahaha, i know what you mean! :lol:


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

ya
what does your fish act like?
maby that will help you deside


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah watch how they act! You'll get a feel for their personality.
I'm probably going to change my names soon lol
I picked "Danny Boy" because he was A) Irish Green, and B) He was always VERY friendly
and playful...He wanted to party & liked interacting with house guests...a PARTY ANIMAL,
and Danny Boy is a good old Irish song.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

ya.
ha ha
i am looking for names now to
i did it again. just got a new one.
a gray and white mystery tail.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

dragonfair said:


> He's beautiful! I don't know why, but the name Carter keeps sticking in my mind when I look at the pic of him (or Bob, cuz a fish named Bob makes me laugh).:lol:


thanks! and i do like carter... I CANT DECIDE!!!! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm liking Lonnie... 'cause then I can call him lucky Lonnie! :lol: (explained here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=53275) yes, I know I'm weird! :lol: whaddya think?


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i dont know now your making it hard for me to deside and i dont even have the fish.lol


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

hahahaha sorry i'm terrible at this! i _do_ like Carter... :frustrated: I'M DRIVING MYSELF INSANE!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i know , lol


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hopefully i'll name him sometime this century... lol!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

how about Ghost? Casper? or Spirit?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I do like Casper


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tempest, Gale, Midas, Sampson

How do you make a poll anyway?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

idk, i tried to make a poll, couldn't figure it out. I'm liking Lonnie, It suits him, but everybody has great ideas and I can't choose!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually, don't use Tempest please, I want use it.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i think he looks like a Carter.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

AHHHH!!! :frustrated: I CAN"T DECIDE!!! *head explodes*


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

caboom!!!!!!!
LOL I KNOW ITS HARD


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

*Here is some!!! *



shemetz said:


> he looks like a Carter to me
> but im _weird _:crazy: with names.


ME TOO!!! :lol:
I love the name Casper.I have always loved that name.

It is a boy right??? I also like Jasper or Shone.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

yep, he's a boy. the guy in my avatar!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

now i cant diside 
it must be hard for your


----------

